# [SOLVED] mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'

## DiZASTiX

Ok, I posted this over at another forum but still have yet to figure it out! I get this error when I try to mount my windows xp drive:

```
# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
```

And here is my /etc/fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb2               /boot           ext2            deafaults,noatime               1 2

/dev/hdb3               /               reiserfs                noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdb5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win        auto            ro,user                 1 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0
```

I am running kernel 2.6.9 and this is what I have done so far:

- recompiled the kernel with ntfs support by following the steps here but when I 'cat /proc/filesystems', ntfs is not listed like it says it should be

- emerged ntfsprogs

But after this I still get that same error when trying to mount. Any ideas?Last edited by DiZASTiX on Sun Jan 02, 2005 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

You have to specify the filesystem type somewhere.

Either set it in fstab, where auto is generally not a good idea anyway, or on the command line - which you would normally only do for incidental mounts.

Either way, you must tell the system what to expect.

Set the FS type in fstab and use this command:

```
mount /mnt/win
```

No more, no less.

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> You have to specify the filesystem type somewhere.
> 
> Either set it in fstab, where auto is generally not a good idea anyway, or on the command line - which you would normally only do for incidental mounts.
> 
> Either way, you must tell the system what to expect.
> ...

 

changed auto to ntfs in /etc/fstab and same error. I think it has something to do with the actual ntfs support, since it is not listed in /proc/filesystems like it should be...

----------

## adaptr

Do you have NTFS support built in or as a module ?

If module, did you actually install the modules ?

----------

## DiZASTiX

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Do you have NTFS support built in or as a module ?
> 
> If module, did you actually install the modules ?

 

no, I have it built in directly to the kernel, do you think I should try it as a module and then modprobe it and see if it works? I mean, it should work as built in, but it doesn't hurt to try I suppose....

EDIT: I added it as a module instead of built in, did make modules && modules_install, loaded the module and it works! Thanks.

----------

